# Brawl at the Bay.



## zeedo (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought someone else had posted about this event here, so apologies for posting after the fact for anyone that would have went if they'd known. :-(

Anyway, the gym I train at (Urban Disturbance Fife) promoted an event today at Pettycur Bay. The event was billed as "Brawl at the Bay". 3 lads from our gym fought and come away with 3 decisive and impressive wins!

Here's the results:

Amateur Rules

*Stevie Herron*(Urban Disturbance Fife) v Blyth Stevenson(Team Unity) - Unanimous Decision.

*Jordan Davidson*(Dogs of Anarchy) v Adam Sneddon(Scottish Ju jitsu) - Triangle Round 2

*Jordan Mccoll*(Griphouse) v Kyle Blair(Team Unity) - Unanimous Decision

Semi Pro Rules

*Kev Mackinnon*(Albadornadair) v David Bain(Dogs of Anarchy) - Knee Bar Round 2

Carson Ritches(Team Jigoku) v *Scott Edmondson*(Urban Disturbance Fife) - Omoplata Round 2

*Darren Clarke*(Team Unity) v Paul Barbour(Dogs of Anarchy) - Arm Bar Round 1

*Chris Batty*(Team Jigoku) v Dean Kryton(Edge MMA) - Guillotine Round 1

Magregor Simpson(Tei MMA Fife) v *Scott Liddle*(Urban Disturbance Fife) - KO Round 1

Pro Rules

Micky Dods(independant) v *Craig Robertson*(Dundee Shooters) - Unanimous Decision

I noted these down as the fights ended so they should be accurate, any mistakes let me know 

Well done to all the fighters, great day lads!


----------

